# Everest Ascent Record



## ChileMass (May 21, 2004)

*And now for some good news:*


Sherpa breaks record for Everest ascent by two hours

KATHMANDU (AFP) - A Nepalese Sherpa has broken the record for the fastest ascent of Mount Everest (news - web sites) by more than two hours, reaching the summit eight hours and 10 minutes after leaving base camp. 


Pemba Dorji Sherpa, 26, reached the world's highest peak at 2:10 am Friday local time after leaving base camp at 6:00 pm the previous evening, Ang Tshering Sherpa, president of the Nepal Mountaineering Association, said in a statement Friday. 

The time, achieved with the help of bottled oxygen, breaks the record of 10 hours 46 minutes set by 36-year-old Lakpa Gelu Sherpa in May 2003. 

It was Pemba's second ascent in five days, having climbed Everest on Sunday with Swiss climber Ruppert Heider without bottled oxygen. 

The two Sherpas have been vying with each other to be quickest up the mountain, with Pemba setting a record of 12 hours 46 minutes on May 23 last year. 

However, just three days later Lakpa, powered only by fruit juice, sprinted to the top to set the new record.


----------



## Max (May 21, 2004)

I got to get me some of that fruit juice!    :beer:


----------

